# Gestionnaire de fichiers (explorateur de fichiers) sur iPad4



## Edelweiss73190 (26 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Depuis peu je suis possesseur d'un iPad-4 Wifi 64 Go pour une utilisation professionnelle (souvent en déplacement). Mon iPad va progressivement et définitivement remplacé (lors de mes déplacements) mon PC portable sous Windows.
Pour info, mon unité centrale à mon bureau est un PC Windows relativement puissant (ce qui veut dire que je ne vais pas changer pour un Mac dans les deux années à venir pour des raisons d'amortissement du matériel). Jusqu'à ce jour j'ai toujours travaillé à 100% sous système Windows ce qui veut dire que la globalité de mes fichiers de travail "Clients" sont sous format Word, Excel et Power-Point. Je découvre l'univers de Mac. Pour info, j'utilise Dropbox et le Cloud de Mac.
Voilà le décors est planté et voici ma problématique :
- je suis donc souvent en déplacement et pas toujours une connexion Wifi à portée de main et mon forfait Internet 3G de mon téléphone pas toujours fiable suivant les endroits (et limité à 3 Go)
- je souhaite pouvoir avoir accès à tout moment (y compris hors connexion Internet) à tous mes fichiers de travail (Word, Excel, PowerPoint...), les retrouver facilement (sur mon iPad sachant que j'ai de la disponibilité en terme de mémoire de masse) sur le même principe qu'un EXPLORATEUR DE FICHIERS sur Windows, ceci à partir de n'importe quelle application bureautique iPad, du moins à partir de QuickOffice, OfficeSuite >>>>>> comment faire ???
Merci pour votre aide.
Cordialement


----------



## macandco7794 (26 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour

j'ai cru voir que cloudon permettait de lire les documents Office sur ipad, je l'ai téléchargé mais pas encore utilisé donc je ne pourrais pas développer mais regarde


----------



## Edelweiss73190 (26 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir Macandco7794,
Merci pour la suggestion, je vais essayer
Bonne soirée


----------



## filaton (27 Décembre 2012)

Je pense que GoodReader conviendrait parfaitement à tes besoins !


----------

